# Haircut haircut (:



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

HE Looks FABULOUS!!!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh My! He is such a handsome guy! You did a great job!! Love the pic of him resting his paw on your head! Too funny!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

love that pic of him leaning on your head!~


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks good!

The part that cracks me up about the head/arm resting on said head picture is that he is perfectly ok with it! Like, "Oh yeah, that's why heads were put on this earth... for me to rest my paw on!"

I just looooove Desmond! (And definitely about stole your original idea when re-naming Tate... Dexter was on the table for quite awhile!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is very handsome Birdie!!! You did an amazing groom on him!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Great groom. That's the clip I keep my boys in, it's low maintenance and masculine.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

He looks great, I wish I was talented enough to do my own growing. Unfortunately, I am hopeless.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

He looks smooth as silk! Great job! You haven't lost your touch.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What a handsome, sweet man! I adore how his paw is on your head and he's just looking around, that's socute! He looked adorable as a fluffy monster, AND as a clean shaved man!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He's beautiful. I love his tail.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice work. You've still got it


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I love those ears....I think it makes him look all up-beat, perky


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

He looks great! No worries. . . and I like his short ears too!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

You did a fantastic job, Birdie, and I love his ears! I think they make him look very puppy-ish.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I LOVE His haircut!! Too cute. Well done


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha thanks guys!! I'm glad to hear his ears aren't a disaster. I think they look better lately since they've curled up and don't look like silly puffy earmuffs on the side of his head anymore lol. Still miss that long, huge, fluffy puppy and his pretty silky ears though!!  he likes his new haircut though, I bet it feels more comfortable. I know I feel good after a short haircut!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

He looks fantastic! 
You did a great job 

hehe, I do the same with Saffy when I am brushing/drying.. I lean her leg on my head/should like that.. works well eh


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

He looks fabulous! I am super impressed!

I groomed Jager last weekend and cut him shorter than I intended and also cut his ears way too short (and cut the hair behind his ears--eek! I know better) and I have been too embarrassed to post any pictures of his hack job... hwell:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, you did a great job!!! He looks really, really good!!! I like his ears, and he looks as handsome as ever!


----------

